# Is the 7D MK II Really Selling Well?



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 4, 2014)

I happened to check CPW today, and noticed that both body only 7D's as well as Kits are commonly on stock.

Sure, the big stores sell out, but only a few days after the cameras have started shipping, there appears to be no problem getting one from a Authorized Dealer without paying a inflated price.

Some have bought them on speculation, and are going to find there is no profit in selling them, unless, of course, they manage to convince someone that they are not available.

There is nothing wrong with the camera, but money is tight, and the camera is, imho, over priced. I expect that they will be a bit harder to find after Black Friday, but gray market camera will be flooding ebay by then.

Camera Canada sells them for $1698 USD right now, and two US Authorized dealers have them on stock.

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/05537/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-price.html

Everyone has kits, and, again, you can save over $100 from Camera Canada

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/05571/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-with-18-135mm-Kit-price.html


----------



## fragilesi (Nov 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I happened to check CPW today, and noticed that both body only 7D's as well as Kits are commonly on stock.
> 
> Sure, the big stores sell out, but only a few days after the cameras have started shipping, there appears to be no problem getting one from a Authorized Dealer without paying a inflated price.
> 
> ...



I would have thought that the majority of people wanting this camera don't want kits, they'll have their lenses or want something different to go with it.

So, the fact that most of the major retailers are out of the body only sales suggests it's doing alright to me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2014)

Most major retailers are sold out of body only units, so sales may be ok. However, it's never easy to tell, because it depends on how much inventory Canon built up prior to launch. For example, when the 1D X was launched, it seemed to take multiple allotments over a few weeks for major online retailers (B&H, Adorama) to fulfill all of their preorders ahd have ready stock available...but I bet Canon has already sold more 7DII's than all the 1D X units sold to date.


----------



## treytexag (Nov 4, 2014)

*Available Right Now, Immediately, at your local Best Buy*

Best Buy here in Houston is still showing stock available for pick up right now - body only too. So it's pretty easy to get one if you want it right now.

Trey in Houston


----------



## lol (Nov 4, 2014)

Without actual sales numbers we're just guessing.

I tried to look at UK dealers, but most don't have real time stock info so it is hard to tell who has what.

Personally I will buy one, but I'm not buying right away. In the UK, generally new kit sells at MRP/RRP/whatever RP at launch, and drops gradually over time. We don't seem to get instant discounting like other countries. I might bite when it drops 10-20%.


----------



## bgosselin (Nov 4, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Camera Canada sells them for $1698 USD right now, and two US Authorized dealers have them on stock.
> 
> http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/05537/Canon-EOS-7D-Mark-II-price.html
> 
> ...



That is the full price in Canada. No rebate. In Canada the 7D mark II sell for 1899$ CAD with 1TB HD.

Same price for every certified retailers.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 4, 2014)

Currently number one on Amazon best sellers list. number eight with kit lens. People dispute the Amazon list but never cite any better list or have any valid reason for challenging it. So yes, it is selling very well now. The fact that dealers have it in stock simply means canon accurately projected demand and they have the infrastructure in place to meet the demand, unlike smaller companies like Tamron.


----------



## geonix (Nov 4, 2014)

So the suggestion of this thread is that the 7D Mark II may not sell well because retailers really do have them in stock?

Well at this point, a few days after the launch of the camera, I think it is not really possible to say if it sells good or not so good.

And the fact that in some palces it is also available to people who didn't made a preoder may just show that Canon is not Tamron.


----------



## WillT (Nov 4, 2014)

Adorama has the kit bundled with a CamRanger and some software for the price of the kit alone...
http://www.adorama.com/ICA7DM2KD.html?utm_term=Other&utm_medium=Affiliate&utm_campaign=Other&utm_source=rflaid67918


----------



## Crapking (Nov 4, 2014)

My Bestbuy got 3 kits on 10/30 and sold 2 within 24 hrs. My local photo retailer got one kit on 10/31 and did not sell it. An employee will buy it when they get another to sell from Canon. 
Pittsburgh PA USA


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 4, 2014)

Is the kit lens a mismatch?


----------



## lilmsmaggie (Nov 4, 2014)

My nephew placed an order for a body only 7D MK II with B&HPhoto about a week ago. He's suppose to take delivery today.


----------



## Davebo (Nov 4, 2014)

Canon Canada was offering a pre-order bundle of extras if camera was ordered on/before Nov.15. The offer was pulled on Oct.30 and replaced with a LaCie 1Tb drive bonus for purchases between Oct .31 and Dec. 23. 
This would imply that perhaps pre-orders were more brisk than anticipated...so likely it will do well.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 4, 2014)

Personally I think it is doing well. B&H and Amazon are out of stock (but that status seems to come and go).

I purchased a kit to play with and sell locally for cash. If it sells, I'll decide if it's worth it to get another one for myself or wait. And if it doesn't sell, I guess I have one for myself. Either way I'm sort of a winner because the camera is pretty nice.  But I agree with those who think it's a bit overpriced. Then again, I always think that so there you go! At least the 7D2 delivers a very solid and robust built camera device with some unique features and great performance.

So for any of you who can't get a 7D2 or if you're in my local area and want to save the tax, be assured that the camera works perfectly and want to get it today, here's a link to my sales listing on CR.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23534.0

Rusty


----------



## Werz (Nov 4, 2014)

In Quebec (Canada) I haven't seen any store that actually has any and they're filling the next pre-orders for november 15th shipment right now so impossible to get one in store for a while it seems (if you didn't pre-order). Best buy canada does not have the camera at all (not sure if they'll ever have it).

Kind of sucks


----------



## SpecialGregg (Nov 4, 2014)

I can see a lack of RAW editing outside of DPP holding a few serious photographers back. Mine should arrive this week, but even I thought about waiting until The next ACR update is released with 7D2 support.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 4, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Currently number one on Amazon best sellers list. number eight with kit lens. People dispute the Amazon list but never cite any better list or have any valid reason for challenging it. So yes, it is selling very well now. The fact that dealers have it in stock simply means canon accurately projected demand and they have the infrastructure in place to meet the demand, unlike smaller companies like Tamron.


Well, consider what the Amazon best-sellers list is really tracking. When was the last DSLR released before this? The D750 or A77II are probably the closest...one being 2 months ago, the other being 4ish months ago. So, you'd hope a brand new camera would outsell ones that is a few months old. I'd actually be surprised if it or the D750 are still that high on the list come a month from now, since the bulk of camera sales are the XXXD and XXXXD cameras for Canon.

When the Canon winter rebates come out, that'll tell you how well the camera is selling.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2014)

My point is that the 7D was difficult to find in stock for months. Same with the 5D MK III. The 7D can be picked up in most cities, and its just a few days after it was released.

This is why I question how well they are actually selling.

Of course, there were a lot of pre-orders, and unfortunately, some buyers freak out and order one from several stores, then they pickup just one, so after no one follows thru, the extras are for sale. It is indeed difficult to know how sales after the pre-orders are holding up, but the general availability probably means that Canon made a large number in advance. Best Buy is usually 1-2 months late in receiving them, so them having them in stock already suggests a really big initial supply.

As far as kit sales, Canon always seems to produce too many kits. Kits can be a good deal if something like the 24-105mmL is included, or even the 24-70mm f/4L. You can often resell the good kit lenses for a small profit.

I haven't bought a new camera with kit lens now since I bought a 40D, a long time ago. The 28-135mm lens tacked on about $100, and could be quickly sold for twice that. 

I suspect that dealers who have kits will be thrilled to sell just the camera if you ask them. They will sell the lens for a additional markup and come out on the deal.


----------



## docsmith (Nov 5, 2014)

Considering this is Canon's first new dSLR in awhile, I wouldn't be surprised if they have their factory cranking out 7DIIs. Also considering the discounts we are seeing on the other top end dSLRs, those sales are likely starting to wane, so they may have the capacity at the factory.

But, of course....it is all speculation.


----------



## preppyak (Nov 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> My point is that the 7D was difficult to find in stock for months. Same with the 5D MK III. The 7D can be picked up in most cities, and its just a few days after it was released.
> 
> This is why I question how well they are actually selling.


Yeah...it could certainly be that its not selling well. Could also be that Canon decided to delay release so they had plenty of stock. People going to buy a camera and finding it out of stock can be lost sales.


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

unfocused said:


> Currently number one on Amazon best sellers list. number eight with kit lens. People dispute the Amazon list but never cite any better list or have any valid reason for challenging it. So yes, it is selling very well now. The fact that dealers have it in stock simply means canon accurately projected demand and they have the infrastructure in place to meet the demand, unlike smaller companies like Tamron.



amazon is sold out so its goin like hot cakes


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2014)

preppyak said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > My point is that the 7D was difficult to find in stock for months. Same with the 5D MK III. The 7D can be picked up in most cities, and its just a few days after it was released.
> ...


 
That's a strong possibility. You can not just turn a factory on and off, in fact, I've previously speculated that Canon has been building up inventory for several months.

Manufacturing planners start about 2 years in advance assuming sales levels and then placing orders for tooling and components to support a certain number of units a month. JIT is a way of life for Japanese manufacturers, subcontractors deliver X parts a day, week, or month and plan their production accordingly. If the sales climate looked better two years ago, then production might be higher than demand. Canon seems pretty good at forecasting sales, but in todays business climate, its really difficult to be accurate.

It costs less for a company to drop prices when inventory is too high as opposed to slowing production by more than a few percent. In Japan, you just don't layoff a very valuable and skilled workforce because there is surplus inventory. Production increases and decreases take time.

What we don't know, is if initial production was planned at a unusually high rate , and now some production is shifting to start producing the next new DSLR. That's another speculation.


----------



## nonac (Nov 5, 2014)

I'll bet it's selling better than you think. I've been hesitant, but I went ahead and pulled the trigger today and ordered one. I had to look around a bit to find one in stock (body only). I'll have it Thursday afternoon and try it out at a High School football playoff game on Friday night.


----------



## tcmatthews (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sure the 7d II is selling fine. The last several Canon and Nikon camera releases have had general availability within a week in Houston. I went to my local Best Buy to check out a Sony Nex (because the EOS M was such a disappointment) and found a Nikon D600 three days after it was announced. 

This is more a testament to their supply change. Canon will make sure there is plenty of Cameras available for the Christmas season in the US. This is one reason that I don't generally pre-order Canon Cameras. The 5D III was not released in the fall so there was no seasonal ramp up in shipments to go along with its release. 

Now Sony, Olympus, Panasonic, etc. you might not get one for 6 months if you do not pre-order.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 5, 2014)

BigAntTVProductions said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Currently number one on Amazon best sellers list. number eight with kit lens. People dispute the Amazon list but never cite any better list or have any valid reason for challenging it. So yes, it is selling very well now. The fact that dealers have it in stock simply means canon accurately projected demand and they have the infrastructure in place to meet the demand, unlike smaller companies like Tamron.
> ...


 
Really?

When I checked just now, Amazon had body only or kits in stock, but only two bodies left, so they will sell soon. However, there are other dealers selling on Amazon, who have them in stock

http://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00NEWZDRG/ref=sr_1_1_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1415160607&sr=8-1&keywords=7d+mark+ii&condition=new

http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Mark-Digital-Camera-18-135mm/dp/B00NEWZGCS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1415160607&sr=8-2&keywords=7d+mark+ii


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I happened to check CPW today, and noticed that both body only 7D's as well as Kits are commonly on stock.
> 
> Sure, the big stores sell out, but only a few days after the cameras have started shipping, there appears to be no problem getting one from a Authorized Dealer without paying a inflated price.
> 
> ...



My local camera store filled their pre-orders(just over 30 bodies). They still have 6 bodies remain when I was there this afternoon. 

I got to hold one, but they didn't allow me pressing the shutter :-[

It feels solid.


----------



## sanj (Nov 5, 2014)

I have no way of knowing but there are lots of rebates and free bees being offered so I doubt about it selling that well.


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 5, 2014)

sanj said:


> I have no way of knowing but there are lots of rebates and free bees being offered so I doubt about it selling that well.



I'm seeing a lot of that also, they're not sold out.
Getting just the body might be a task but stores seem plentiful with the kit version.


----------

